# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  العلم مغرس كل فخر فافتخر ...

## الورديه

العلم مغرس كل فخر فافتخر ...

حكم من ديوان 
الإمام الشافعي

اصبر على مر الجفا من معلم ... فإن رسوب العلم في نفراته
ومن لم يذق مر التعلم ساعة ... تجرع ذل الجهل طول حياته
ومن فاته التعليم وقت شبابه ... فكبر عليه أربعا لوفاته
وذات الفتى -والله-بالعلم والتقى ... إذا لم يكونا لا اعتبار لذاته

من طلب العلم للمعاد ... فاز بفضل من الرشاد
فنال حسنا لطالبيه ... بفضل نيل من العباد

العلم مغرس كل فخر فافتخر ... واحذر يفوتك فخر ذاك المغرس
واعلم بأن العلم ليس يناله ... من همه في مطعم أو ملبس
إلا أخو العلم الذي يُعنى به ... في حالتيه عاريا أو مكتسي
فاجعل لنفسك منه حظا وافرا ... واهجر له طيب الرقاد وعبّسِ
فلعل يوما إن حضرت بمجلس ... كنت أنت الرئيس وفخر ذاك المجلس

تعلم فليس المرء يولد عالما ... وليس أخو علم كمن هو جاهل
وإن كبير القوم لا علم عنده ... صغير إذا التفت عليه الجحافل
وإن صغير القوم إن كان عالما ... كبير إذا ردت إليه المحافل

رأيت العلم صاحبه كريم ... ولو ولدته آباء لئام
وليس يزال يرفعه إلى أن ... يُعَظِّمَ أمره القوم الكرام
ويتبعونه في كل حال ... كراعي الضأن تتبعه السوام
فلولا العلم ما سعدت رجال ... ولا عرف الحلال ولا الحرام

علمي معي حيثما يممت ينفعني ... قلبي وعاء له لا بطن صندوق
إن كنت في البيت كان العلم فيه معي ... أو كنت في السوق كان العلم في السوق

لا يدرك الحكمة من عمره ... يكدح في مصلحة الأهل
ولا ينال العلم إلا فتى ... خال من الأفكار والشغل
لو أن لقمان الحكيم الذي ... سارت به الركبان بالفضل
بُلي بفقر وعيال لما ... فرق بين التبن والبقل

أأنثر درا بين سارحة البهم ... وأنظم منثورا لراعية الغنم
لئن كنت قد ضُيعت في شر بلدة ... فلست مُضيعا فيهم غرر الكلم
فإن فرج الله الكريم بلطفه ... وأدركت أهلا للعلوم والحكم
بثثت مفيدا واستفدت ودادهم ... وإلا فمخزون لدي ومُكْتتم
ومن منح الجهال علما أضاعه ... ومن منع المستوجبين فقد ظلم
سأكتم علمي عن ذوي الجهل طاقتي ... ولا أنثر الدُّر النفيس على الغنم
وكاتم علم الدين عمن يريده ... يبوء بإثم وآثم إذا كتم

العلم من فضله لمن خدمه ... أن يجعل الناس كلهم خدمه
فواجب صونه عليه كما ... يصون في الناس عرضه ودمه
فمن حوى العلم ثم أودعه ... بجهله غير أهله ظلمه

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ما أروعها من كلمات.
نفع الله بك، وزادنا وزادك علما.



- لو لم يكن من فائدة العلم والاشتغال به، إلا أنه يقطع المشتغل به عن الوساوس المضنية، ومطارح الآمال التي لا تفيد غير الهم، وكفاية الأفكار المؤلمة للنفس، لكان ذلك أعظم داع إليه، فكيف وله من الفضائل ما يطول ذكره ؟! ابن حزم


- قال معاذ بن جبل: تعلموا العلم فان تعلمه لله خشيته وطلبه عبادة ومدارسته تسبيح والبحث عنه جهاد وطلبه وتعلمه لمن لا يعلمه صدقة .

----------


## بارقة الأمل

جزاكِ الله خير الجزاءِ يا أختاه...
وبارك فيكِ، ونفعَ بكِ... 
ورحمَ الإلهُ الإمامَ الشافعيَّ، وأعلى في جنانِ الخلدِ منزله.... 
وكمْ كانتْ أبياتهُ نبعاً يمد مستقيهِ بماءِ العزيمة، وعلو الهمَّةِ؛ إنْ نَضَبَ ماءُ عزمهِ، وفترتُ في طلبِ العلم والخير همتُهُ!
وَمِنْ عَجَبٍ أنَّ هذا كانَ منهُ؛ رغمَ لجمِهِ لجوادِ شعرهِ مِنَ الانطلاقِ في مغاني الشعراءِ التي ربما كان المرور ببعضها مزرياً بالعلماء!!
أَلَيْسَ هوَ القائل: 
ولولا الشِّعْرُ بالعلماءِ يُزْرِي **** لكنتُ اليومَ أشْعَرَ مِنْ (لبيدِ). 
وَلَبيدُ هو صاحبُ المعلقةِ، والأبياتِ الذائعةِ، وهُوَ الذِّي تمثلتْ أمُّ المؤمنينَ وحبيبةُ رسولِ ربِّ العالمينَ؛ عائشةُ بنتُ الصديقِ - رضي الله عنها وعن أبيها - ببيْتٍ لهُ؛ وهو:

ذَهَبَ الذِّينَ يُعَاشُ فِي أكْنَافِهِم **** وَبَقِيتُ فِي خَلَفٍ كَجِلْدِ الأَجْرَبِ! 
ثمَّ ذكرتْ أنَّهَا تحفظُ له قرابةَ ألف بيتٍ منَ الشعرِ...
ومِنْ جميلِ مَا يُرْوَى عن لبيدٍ أنَّهُ لم يقل بعد أن أسلَمَ إلا بيتاً واحداً مِنَ الشِّعْرِ، وهو: 
الحمْدُ للهِ الذي لم يأتنِي أجَلِي ***** حتى اكتسيتُ مِنَ الإسلامِ سِرْبالا. 
فلَيْتَ شعري! كيفَ سيَكُونُ شعرُ الشافعيِّ لو تفرَّغَ للشعرِ؟!
ربَّمَا لأنْسَانا ذِكْرَ أبي الطيِّبِ وَشِعْرَهُ!!  
رَضِيَ عنْكِ اللهُ أختَنَا ونَفَعَنَا بكلِ ما تَخُطِّينَ... 
أختُكِ/ بارقةُ الأمَلِ

----------

